# Felt F75



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Didn't feel like doing a formal review (too many boxes), but wanted to put in my two cents nevertheless.

I bought mine used for $1,000. Had less than 300 miles on it. Not a screaming deal but not too bad.

This bike is a bit heavy but solid. Not at all uncomfortable over the rough stuff. Feels much different than my scandium Salsa--not nearly as stiff. But still nice and stiff in the bottom bracket for going uphill. Not as springy as my Gunnar with True Temper OX tubes.

The stock stem and bar are heavy and horrible. I put on FSA carbon bars and stem--front end feels much better. Also replaced the carbon-wrapped seatpost with a full carbon version.

Shifting with 10-speed 105 is okay but not great (especially with the compact crank--I might just put on standard cranks).

The brakes are OEM but seem to work fine.

I think Felt is cutting a few corners on the component side, but on the whole I like the bike so far.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

rcnute said:


> I think Felt is cutting a few corners on the component side, but on the whole I like the bike so far.


Why do you think their bikes are so cheap?


----------



## stalter (Dec 9, 2005)

Ditto on what S2H said. Felt has to make a couple hard choices to make their bikes so affordable. I think they made the right ones. The brakes can be fixed with new pads and the stem/bars/and seatpost are things that normally get customized by the rider so for them to be genaric or heavy I think is acceptable. Of course this is my opinion. When my F55 gets here those are things that I will change out.

Later,
Stalter


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

So, besides the crappy wheelset, what would be the next best investment?

I changed the stem to a bontrager 80 mm on my F75 (54cm). Should I change the bars (no carbon), seatpost, or something else? What new part would save the most weight?


----------



## stalter (Dec 9, 2005)

Stem(done), Bars, Seat Post, Possibly Seat if needed.

When I changed those on my F80 I got it down to 18.5 from 20.5ish

Just my experience.

Stalter


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

How much do the bars, stem and seat post weigh? How about the fork?


----------



## alee100 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Interesting coincidence*

Just read the original poster comparing the F75 to his scandium Salsa. I just got a F75 about 6 weeks ago (actually, my wonderful wife got if for me), and also have a scandium Salsa, the Dos Niner. 
RCNute, just curious, what Salsa do you have?


----------



## drgav (Jan 19, 2007)

*upgraded my f65 to 15.8 pounds*



iliveonnitro said:


> How much do the bars, stem and seat post weigh? How about the fork?


I too found the stock bars, stem, post and fork to be heavy, so I upgraded recently after a year of riding, my new bike/build weighs in at 15.8 lbs

Easton ec70 90mm stem
Easton ec70 bars
Easton ec90 post
Easton ec90 sl fork
easton ascent II wheels
selle italia slr xp seat

54cm 2006 F65


----------

